# Was verdient man als Hilfskraft im Fahrradladen ?



## Black Evil (13. April 2011)

Hi !

Mein Bruder will demnächst in einem Fahrradladen halbtags anheuern und hat 6  Stundenlohn dafür angeboten bekommen. Grundlage soll wohl ein 400  job sein bei 16 Std die Woche. Ist das eine vernünftige Summe ?

Er ist selber Zerspanungsmechaniker und kennt die Handgriffe am Fahrrad von mir ganz gut. Ich hab mit ihm schon ziemlich alles gemacht. Probearbeiten war auch positiv.

Ich weiß nur nicht, was man da als Bezahlung verlangen kann. Meine Idee war spontan 8  ....


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. April 2011)

Halte ich für real. Glaube mit 8-10 Euro kann eher ein gelernter Fahrradmechaniker rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (13. April 2011)

Mehr verdienen die nicht ? Is ja krass. Ich dachte ein Facharbeiter kann 12-13 â¬ erwarten...


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. April 2011)

Hatte den Rahmen zumindest bei paar ähnlichen Anfragen im Bikejobs-Forum gelesen.
Friseurin ist auch nen Facharbeiter und malocht für extrem wenig Kohle


----------



## rrrobin (13. April 2011)

Augen auf beim Titelkauf. Klar, nicht jeder kann sich seinen Beruf aussuchen, aber es gibt genug handwerkliche Berufe mit denen man wenigstens halbwegs ausreichend verdient, man muss sich halt vor der Ausbildung informieren.


----------



## machero (13. April 2011)

inna Videothek verdient man 5,- Euro die Stunde.
im Callcenter 6-8,- euro und der job kann echt anstrengend sein 

machs lieber wie Merz

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/0,1518,756620,00.html

dann kannst du dir jeden abend n geiles neues bike holen


----------



## Outliner (13. April 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Mehr verdienen die nicht ? Is ja krass. Ich dachte ein Facharbeiter kann 12-13 â¬ erwarten...


wo lebst du denn? 8eu/h ist bei einigen jobs als facharbeiter normal.von zeitarbeitsfirmen/sklavenhaltern ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Snap4x (13. April 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Halte ich für real. Glaube mit 8-10 Euro kann eher ein gelernter Fahrradmechaniker rechnen.



Glauben ist nicht wissen 

Kommt an wo man als Mechaniker arbeitet.
In der Industrie (Rose, Canyon und Co.) verdient man mehr als im Einzelhandel.
Da verdient man noch gut 5-8  mehr die Stunde als ein "normaler"
Zweiradmechaniker. Allerdings ist der Job auch anstrengender und nicht so entspannt wie in einen Laden und ist eher akkordarbeit...


----------



## Black Evil (14. April 2011)

Mein Bruder, der den Job machen will, ist kein Zweiradmechaniker ! Er ist zwar Metallfacharbeiter und weiÃ, was er tut, wenns um FahrrÃ¤der geht. AuÃerdem ist er nur 4 Tage die Woche fÃ¼r je 4 Stunden da.

Ich kann bei GehÃ¤ltern nicht mitreden und hab auch garkeine Vorstellung, weil ich direkt nach der Lehre als Industriemechaniker 20 â¬ / Std bekommen habe. GroÃindustrie Flugzeugbranche. Mit ein paar Nachtschichten bin ich mit 22 Jahren locker auf Ã¼ber 2000 â¬ netto gekommen.
Pervers, ich weiÃ, aber so war es nunmal und ich habe den Job auch deshalb gewÃ¤hlt.

Danach ist man allerdings unfÃ¤hig, mit einem Job in der freien Wirtschaft zurecht zu kommen. Zugegeben. Ich habe mit 22 Jahren als Facharbeiter das verdient, was meine Kumpel teilweise heute, als fertige Ingenieure verdienen. Da darf man eigendlich garnicht drÃ¼ber reden. Wie das vertretbar ist/war, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

Na , wenn du nur so im Gelde schwimmst, frage ich mich, welche Intention dich zu solchen Threads getrieben hat: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477496&highlight=kredit

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=517123


----------



## Black Evil (14. April 2011)

Ach Mensch, seit doch nicht immer so angriffslustig. Die Ausbildung von der ich spreche ist 15 Jahre her und seitdem habe ich studienbedingt auch schon weniger verdient und vieles andere gemacht, bin aber zum GlÃ¼ck nie in die Verlegenheit gekommen, fÃ¼r 6 â¬ arbeiten zu mÃ¼ssen. Mich hat die niedrige Summe einfach erschrocken.

Mein Lebensziel besteht nicht darin im Geld zu schwimmen - hÃ¶chsten darin, mit wenig Aufwand gut auszukommen. Das klappt bisher ganz gut. Unter anderem auch deshalb, weil ich etwas anders an die Dinge herangehe und mir auch meine Gedanken mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibmaster (17. April 2011)

Also ich arbeite nebenbei in einem Fahrradladen und mach da dir vormontage für Neuräder und hab am Anfang fünf Euro die Stunde bekommen aber wie gesagt es ist ein nebenjob und nur auf 400 Euro Basis und von den fünf Euro bin ich auch weg weil die erstmal gucken wollten ob es sich lohnt


----------



## Black Evil (17. April 2011)

Danke fÃ¼r die Antwort !

Wie  ? Bekommst du jetzt mehr ? Naja, ein 400 â¬ Job ist es bei ihm auch. Er macht dort 16 Std die Woche. So kann er nebenher noch die Technikerschule machen. In Anbetracht dessen, ist das mit der miesen Bezahlung hinnehmbar.


----------



## Fibmaster (18. April 2011)

Ja bekomme jetzt mehr die Stunde, damit ich nicht mehr soviel Stunden i
 Monat machen muss, und sie zufrieden mit meiner Arbeit waren;-) mache aber trotzdem weiter die selben Stunden und bau mir ein zeitkonto auf damit ich auch einfach mal nen nachmittag oder mehrere zuhause bleiben kann und trotzdem weiterhin die 400 Euro bekomme


----------



## Silberfuechsin (18. April 2011)

ähem... Sozialversicherungskosten?


----------



## Black Evil (18. April 2011)

@Fibmaster: Aber wenn du mehr als 6 â¬ die Std bekommst, kann bei Grundlage eines 400â¬-Job die Wochenarbeitzeit doch sowieso nur unter 16 Std liegen. ..


Ist das bei einem 400â¬-Job nicht etwas anders mit der Sozialversicherung ?


----------



## FoXMorayn (18. April 2011)

also als min sollte man 7,50 fordern. begründung ist, dass das als mindestlohn von der verdi gefordert wurde. drunter würde man ja seine arbeit schon fast verschenken. dazu kommt, dass man warscheinlich mehr arbeiten wird, als man bezahlt bekommt. -> überstundenregelung schriftlich festhalten. vllt auch mal fragen ob es zusätzlich fahrrteile, kosten neutral für den chef, gibt.

auf der anderen seite kann so ein fahrradladen warscheinlich garnicht mehr zahlen. immer mehr leute kaufen im internet.

ps: als basis für verhandlungen bei aushilfsjobs hab ich füher immer 10 euro genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (18. April 2011)

Vielleicht solltet ihr dazu schreiben wo ihr herkommt. 6 EUR als Schüler aufm Flachen Land in Mecklenburg Vorpommern sind was anderes, als ausgebildeter Facharbeiter in Frankfurt am Main.

Grundsätzlich sollte man solche Angebote ablehen, ausser man ist am verhungern.


----------



## Black Evil (20. April 2011)

Sehe ich auch so - 6 â¬ ist doch viel zu wenig.

Und um also bei hÃ¶herer Bezahlung im 400 â¬-Job Limit zu bleiben, muÃ dann die Arbeitszeit angepasst werden, oder ? Was wÃ¤re eigendlich, wenn diese finanzielle Grenze von 400 â¬ Ã¼berschritten wird ? Meinetwegen durch Ãberstunden ?


----------



## schoeppi (20. April 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Mit ein paar Nachtschichten bin ich mit 22 Jahren locker auf über 2000  netto gekommen.
> Pervers, ich weiß, aber so war es nunmal und ich habe den Job auch deshalb gewählt.
> 
> Danach ist man allerdings unfähig, mit einem Job in der freien Wirtschaft zurecht zu kommen. Zugegeben. Ich habe mit 22 Jahren als Facharbeiter das verdient, was meine Kumpel teilweise heute, als fertige Ingenieure verdienen.


 
Wie jetzt ein Ing. verdient nicht mehr als 2000 EUR netto?
Ist nicht Dein Ernst.


----------



## Black Evil (20. April 2011)

Ich kenne genau drei Ingenieure, die weniger als 2000 â¬ verdienen ! 
Das sind aber alles Firmen, die fÃ¼r schlechte Konditionen bekannt sind. Diejenigen arbeiten deshalb dort, weil sie zB mit dem Bike zur Arbeit wollen, nix anders bekommen haben, oder keine Lust haben jeden Tag 60 km zur Arbeit zu fahren.

Und JA - du kannst in einigen Firmen als Facharbeiter im Schichtbetrieb mehr als ein Ing verdienen. Aber eben mit FrÃ¼h-,SpÃ¤t- und Nachtschicht. Dann kommst du locker auf 2300 - 2500 â¬.

Ein anderer Ex-Kommiliton verdient Ã¼ber 4000 â¬, ist aber nie zH und hat schon drei Jahre keinen Alkohol mehr getrunken und nix mehr zu vÃ¶geln. Das kanns also auch nicht sein.


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. April 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Ich kenne genau drei Ingenieure, die weniger als 2000  verdienen !
> Das sind aber alles Firmen, die für schlechte Konditionen bekannt sind. Diejenigen arbeiten deshalb dort, weil sie zB mit dem Bike zur Arbeit wollen, nix anders bekommen haben, oder keine Lust haben jeden Tag 60 km zur Arbeit zu fahren.
> 
> Und JA - du kannst in einigen Firmen als Facharbeiter im Schichtbetrieb mehr als ein Ing verdienen. Aber eben mit Früh-,Spät- und Nachtschicht. Dann kommst du locker auf 2300 - 2500 .
> ...



MIt der Kohle kann er sich aber was zum vögeln kaufen. Mit 2000 wirds knapp.....


----------



## slang (21. April 2011)

....


----------



## Deleted 6320 (22. April 2011)

Soll das alles echt sein? Der TE hat so viel Berufserfahrung und auch studiert, stellt aber immer wieder Fragen die eher auf einen 14-jährigen tippen lassen.
Wer wirklich etwas kann, ein bißchen Busi-Denken hat wird nie für weniger als 50k p.A. arbeiten müssen. Nur glaubt jeder bei dem es nicht reicht das immer Andere und besondere Umstände schuldig sind.

ps. Gehälter werden zum Vergleich immer in Jahresbrutto ohne Zuschläge genannt, was dann übrig bleibt liegt an der Einteilung von Vater Staat.


----------



## Black Evil (22. April 2011)

50.000 â¬ ? Meinst du das ernst ? Das Einstiegsgehalt eines Ingenieurs ist wenn er GlÃ¼ck hat 36.000 â¬. Und das auch nur, wenn es sich um einen grÃ¶Ãeren Betrieb handelt. Ab 45.000 muÃt du schon eine FÃ¼hrungsposition bekleiden.

ErlÃ¤utere bitte mal genauer, wie du es schaffst, soviel zu verdienen, nur mit KÃ¶nnen und Business-KnowHow ! 
Meiner Erfahrung nach zÃ¤hlt in D nur der Schein oder AbschluÃ den du hast, oder eben nicht. Mit dem KÃ¶nnen hat das wenig zu tun.


Du hÃ¤lst mich weiters fÃ¼r einen 14jÃ¤hrigen, weil ich solche Fragen stelle ? Bist du dir wirklich sicher, dass meine Fragen und Antworten denen eines 14jÃ¤hrigen gleich kommen, nur weil es  Fragen sind, die du nie gestellt hÃ¤ttest ?


----------



## Sickgirl (22. April 2011)

Will er da so richtig offiziel mit Lohnsteuerkarte anheuren?

Frag mal nach, wie es da so mit bezahlten Urlaub und Sonderzahlungen /Urlaubs.Weihnachtsgeld) aussieht.

Habe mal auch für 6 Euro die Stunde in einem Radladen gejobt. Die Realität ist halt, das du da in den seltensten Fällen an so Highend Boliden schrauben darfst, der Alltag sind runtergerittenes Stadträder, wo die Reperatur so gut wie nichts kosten darf.

Ich habe mir inzwischen einen anderen 400 Euro Job besorgt, da werde ich nach Tarif bezahlt, mir steht bezahlter Urlaub zu außerdem gibt es Urlaubs. und Weihnachtsgeld. Dazu eine saisonunabhängige Beschäftigung.

Wenn ich dein Bruder wäre, würde ich mir was anderes suchen. Im Radladen wollte ich nicht mehr jobben, da verging mir eher die Lust am privaten schrauben.


----------



## xl1200l (22. April 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so - 6  ist doch viel zu wenig.
> ?


 


Ich sags mal andersrum:

So, wie die Leute immer rummaulen:

"WAAAAS??"

"6 Euro?? SOO viel?? Das sind ja 12 Mark!!!  "


Kann man auch so sehen!
12 Mark ware damals viel Geld, und wenn immer umgerechnet wird ...
Zudem, als HILFSKRAFT...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (22. April 2011)

Ich gehe für 5,40 Euro/h arbeiten. Habe Einzelhandelskaufmann gelernt. Nach der Lehre wurde ich als Aushilfe eingestellt. Mit der Begründung, das man als überbetrieblicher Azubi nicht das lernt was ein "richtiger" Azubi beim großen E lernt. Die beim assi Amt meinten bloß das das völlig normal sei und das ich froh sein sollte überhaupt Arbeit zu haben. Unterstützung von denen Krieg ich erst wieder wenn ich 25 bin.  Armes Deutschland sag ich mir da. Tolle Perspektiven für die Jugend.


----------



## xl1200l (23. April 2011)

Du solltest in der tat froh sein, arbeit zu haben! 
"Unterstützung erst ab 25" bedeutet, dass du dich jetzt schon darauf vorbereitest, A los zu sein???

oder es schon wärst, wenn du stütze bekämst??

Das wäre Betrug, machen aber Hunderttausende in diesem Land!
Dafür wurde das Soz Systhem nicht geschaffen!!


----------



## MatzeMD (23. April 2011)

Warum sollte man für weniger Geld arbeiten gehen als nen Hartz 4 Empfänger? Ab 25 werde ich wie viele andere berufstätige Leute zum Amt Rennen und mir was zum Gehalt beantragen. Unter betrug versteh ich was anderes.


----------



## schoeppi (23. April 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Erläutere bitte mal genauer, wie du es schaffst, soviel zu verdienen, nur mit Können und Business-KnowHow !
> Meiner Erfahrung nach zählt in D nur der Schein oder Abschluß den du hast, oder eben nicht. Mit dem Können hat das wenig zu tun.


 
Vielleicht liegt es ja an der Branche.

Ich kenne einige Leute die kein Studium, keinen Schein oder Abschluss, kein Abi, keine Führungsposition haben.
Nur Business-Know How.

Und da passen die Gehälter die Micha17 in de Raum gestellt hat wesentlich besser.

Daher war ich von Deinen Angaben so überrascht, auch das Du 2000  EUR als hoch einstufst.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (23. April 2011)

Die Gleichung lautet >50k = was können und Busi Know How. 

Und das realistisch und nicht selbst eingeschätzt! Da hapert es meistens.


----------



## bike-runner (23. April 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Mein Bruder will demnÃ¤chst in einem Fahrradladen halbtags anheuern und hat 6 â¬ Stundenlohn dafÃ¼r angeboten bekommen. Grundlage soll wohl ein 400 â¬ job sein bei 16 Std die Woche. Ist das eine vernÃ¼nftige Summe ?
> 
> ...





fragt einer, der den bikelÃ¤den nebenher konkurrenz macht?????


und dieser satz:


Wie sind eure Erfahrungen und glaubt ihr, dass sich das bei all den Billigangeboten Ã¼berhaupt lohnt. Ich habe gesehen, dass man ein anstÃ¤ndiges Tourenbike (28") mit Federgabel,Nabendynamo und Nexus ja bereits fÃ¼r unter 600 â¬ bekommt. Wenn man mal die reinen Teilekosten (Endkundenpreise) zusammenrechnet, bleibt da ja nicht mehr viel Gewinn... 

sagt wohl alles. wie soll der gute hÃ¤ndler da deinembruder 8 euro die stunde lÃ¶hnen kÃ¶nnen.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=517123


----------



## Black Evil (23. April 2011)

Also kann er sich auch keinen Zweiradmechaniker leisten, den er laut Ausschreibung eigendlich sucht, aber oh Wunder noch nicht gefunden hat....? Oder verdient man als gelernter Zweiradmechaniker auch nur 6 â¬ ?

Wer gute Leute will, soll auch gut zahlen ! Und der Typ kann definitiv so einen Preis zahlen, weil der Laden brummt wie Otze und er unbedingt jemanden braucht. Da noch zu versuchen jemanden mit einem Pissgehalt zu verarschen ist meiÃt ein Eigentor.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (25. April 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Und der Typ kann definitiv so einen Preis zahlen, weil der Laden brummt wie Otze und er unbedingt jemanden braucht. Da noch zu versuchen jemanden mit einem Pissgehalt zu verarschen ist meißt ein Eigentor.



Du bist also auch sein Steuerberater, oder? Ein Aussenstehender meint "der Laden brummt". Heißt das er erzielt einen hohen Gewinn p.A. wenn im April bei gutem Wetter der Laden voll ist?

Für viele Fahrradgeschäfte ist es schon ein Luxus feste Angestellte zu haben und nicht nur Saisonkräfte.

Wenn er Räder wirklich so günstig verkauft bleib nicht viel für seine Aufwendungen (Kredite?), da muß ein Laden von März bis Juni und im Dezember prallvoll sein sonst gehen schnell die Lichter aus.


----------



## maenjual (25. April 2011)

also ich kann jetzt nur von mir sprechen.

ich bin 22 jahre arbeite seit dem ich 16 bin vollzeit in fahrradlÃ¤den als ich anfang 18 war hatte ich meine lehre zum fahrradmonteur fertig (verkÃ¼rzt wegen guter noten) alles was davor war war ein witz...(ich habe diesen beruf aus spass und leidenschaft ausgewÃ¤hlt mir ist klar das ich nicht reich werde....) in meiner lehre bzw. praktika habe ich zwischen 6 und 7,50â¬ verdient als Ã¼berstunde hatte somit richtig viel geld gehabt als junger panz (noch bei mutti gewohnt und keine wohnungstechnischen ausgaben gehabt) zumal ich aber dann auch 10-12std am tag gearbeitet hab,inzwischen bekomme ich pro Ã¼berstunde 10â¬ wÃ¼rde aber auch bei 8â¬ ja sagen wenn ich den ek von teilen bekomme....zum glÃ¼ck habe ich beides.... es kommt immer drauf an was man fÃ¼r freiheiten hat im laden bzw. wie man seinen tag gestalten kann wenn mann 100% am tag durchmalocht dann sind 10â¬ ein minimum was man aber nicht in nrw verlangen kann im gegensatz man wohnt/arbeitet im norden oder sÃ¼den von deutschland.... gerade in stÃ¤dten wo es zich fahrradlÃ¤den gibt (kÃ¶ln,berlin,mÃ¼nster) ,gibt es einen sehr krassen preiskampf ausser man hat glÃ¼ck und findet einen ehrlichen und ordentlichen laden wo man nicht nach der saison rausgeschmissen wird und im winter versucht seine existenz irgendwie zu bewahren.....

so ich geh jetzt radfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. April 2011)

Meine Frau ist zur Zeit gerade fÃ¼r 6,50â¬ arbeiten an einem Ostermontag. Gelernte EHKauffrau und beratende TÃ¤tigkeit in einem Verein. Anfahrtsweg 15km mit meinem Auto. 

Wenn ich so die Stories lese daÃ 6â¬ zuwenig wÃ¤re, soll sich mal umschauen. Zumindestens hier im hohen Norden/Kiel ist alles so strukturschwach, da bringt jobben meistens kein Geld ein..ist eher BeschÃ¤ftigungstherapie. Vorletzte Woche habe ich noch den ehemaligen Besitzer eines Radladens mit hÃ¤ngendem Kopf spazieren gehen sehen und mit ihm gequatscht: Konkurs, Hartz 4.

Er konnte nicht mehr von der geringen Marge leben. U.a. ist das internet und der Preisdruck schuld gewesen.  Da bringts auch nix, wenn im Jahr mal 8 Wochen die Sonne scheint, und der Laden brummt, wenn die anderen 44 Wochen tote Hose ist. Er selber konnte sich kaum Gehalt auszahlen und wÃ¤re sicherlich happy gewesen fÃ¼r sich selber 6â¬ die Stunde zu haben.

Also immer den Ball flach halten.


----------



## evil_rider (28. April 2011)

vorallendingen mosert ihr das es wenig geld sei... 

also mal als beispiel: brutto: 2000â¬, netto 1000â¬ = 1000â¬ abzÃ¼ge, und genau diese 1000â¬ zahlt der arbeitgeber ebenfalls nochmals an den fiskus fÃ¼r euch... macht also 3000â¬ die ihr den brÃ¶tchengeber jeden monat kostet... was glaubt ihr warum ihr schwarz auf die hand das doppelte bekommt, wie auf papieren netto? eben, weil der arbeitgeber immernoch 1/3 spart. 

hier haben wir soche probleme zum glÃ¼ck nicht... im schlimmsten fall haben wir 18% abzÃ¼ge hier vom brutto... und fÃ¼r 2000â¬ netto wÃ¼rde ich nichtmal meinen wecker stellen.


----------



## Delgado (29. April 2011)

evil_rider schrieb:


> ... hier haben wir soche probleme zum glück nicht... im schlimmsten fall haben wir 18% abzüge hier vom brutto... und für 2000 netto würde ich nichtmal meinen wecker stellen.



Arme Sau


----------



## saturno (29. April 2011)

evil_rider schrieb:


> vorallendingen mosert ihr das es wenig geld sei...
> 
> also mal als beispiel: brutto: 2000, netto 1000 = 1000 abzüge, und genau diese 1000 zahlt der arbeitgeber ebenfalls nochmals an den fiskus für euch... macht also 3000 die ihr den brötchengeber jeden monat kostet... was glaubt ihr warum ihr schwarz auf die hand das doppelte bekommt, wie auf papieren netto? eben, weil der arbeitgeber immernoch 1/3 spart.
> 
> hier haben wir soche probleme zum glück nicht... im schlimmsten fall haben wir 18% abzüge hier vom brutto... und für 2000 netto würde ich nichtmal meinen wecker stellen.



dafür sind die lebenshaltungskosten bei euch wesentlich höher als bei uns


----------



## saturno (29. April 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Also kann er sich auch keinen Zweiradmechaniker leisten, den er laut Ausschreibung eigendlich sucht, aber oh Wunder noch nicht gefunden hat....? Oder verdient man als gelernter Zweiradmechaniker auch nur 6  ?
> 
> Wer gute Leute will, soll auch gut zahlen ! Und der Typ kann definitiv so einen Preis zahlen, weil der Laden brummt wie Otze und er unbedingt jemanden braucht. Da noch zu versuchen jemanden mit einem Pissgehalt zu verarschen ist meißt ein Eigentor.



hey meister schlau, mach nen laden auf und werkle nicht nebenher bei den bekannten und du bist kurzfristig der held mit dem fettesten konto bei der bank, kannst dir 5 leute leisten, zahlst denen 15 euro netto die stunde und die malochen weil dein laden brummt wie otze und musst nur noch abends die alditüten mit der kohle vollstopfen. zählen lohnt ja nicht, wird gewogen das reicht.


und du brauchst auch niemehr wegen einem transportschaden an ner rohloff das forum belästigen


----------



## Deleted 54516 (29. April 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> 50.000  ? Meinst du das ernst ? Das Einstiegsgehalt eines Ingenieurs ist wenn er Glück hat 36.000 . Und das auch nur, wenn es sich um einen größeren Betrieb handelt. Ab 45.000 mußt du schon eine Führungsposition bekleiden.
> 
> Erläutere bitte mal genauer, wie du es schaffst, soviel zu verdienen, nur mit Können und Business-KnowHow !
> Meiner Erfahrung nach zählt in D nur der Schein oder Abschluß den du hast, oder eben nicht. Mit dem Können hat das wenig zu tun.
> ...



Also ich verdiene als Facharbeiter ( Elektroniker ) ein Jahresbrutto von ca 55.000 
Verheiratet, Kind 3-Schichtbetrieb !!!
Man muß eben einfach gut sein auf seinem Gebiet und seien Ar.... bewegen...
dann klappts auch mit der Kohle !!
und wegen Schichtarbeit, lieber 3-Schichten ( 35STD woche ) als ein 12-14 Stunden Tag......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R5D5 (29. April 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> 50.000  ? Meinst du das ernst ? Das Einstiegsgehalt eines Ingenieurs ist wenn er Glück hat 36.000 . Und das auch nur, wenn es sich um einen größeren Betrieb handelt. Ab 45.000 mußt du schon eine Führungsposition bekleiden.


Naja, Neueinsteiger und gleich Führungsposition gibts für Ingenieure eh nicht, und in der Führungsposition kriegst du dann als erfahrener Ingenieur schon >65.000 . Aber ich hab damals auch mit - inflations- und kaufkraftbereinigten - 25.000  angefangen. Knapp 5.000  mehr wären zwar auch drin gewesen, aber ich wollte lieber am wesentlich interessanteren Projekt mitarbeiten.

Der einzige mir bekannte Nebenjob, der richtig Geld bringt, ist Bedienen. Falls das deinem Bruder liegt. Da verdient man oft 6  in 10 Minuten.


----------



## Black Evil (29. April 2011)

R5D5 schrieb:


> Naja, Neueinsteiger und gleich Führungsposition gibts für Ingenieure eh nicht.....




Ein Bekannter und ex-Kommilitone hat genau das geschafft. Sogar "nur" mit FH Abschluß. 

55 000 ist eine echte Ansagen. Das als Facharbeiter soviel möglich ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Glückwunsch.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (29. April 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter und ex-Kommilitone hat genau das geschafft. Sogar "nur" mit FH Abschluß.
> 
> 55 000 ist eine echte Ansagen. Das als Facharbeiter soviel möglich ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Glückwunsch.



Als Elektroniker ( Antriebssteuerungen,SPS Programmierung,bustechnik,Robotersteuerung etc. ) mußt du dich eben permanent weiterbilden.
und gute Fachkräfte sind eben gesucht.....


----------



## Deleted 6320 (30. April 2011)

Macht lieber einen auf BWL, dann Fachrichting Internationales oder Marketing und ab in ein großes Unternehmen, als Führungskraft sind dann >100T + Dienstbenz drin. Smartes, sprachbegabtes und optisch ansprechendes Auftreten vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Harvester (1. Mai 2011)

Worum ging es nochmal? Achja, was verdient man als *Hilfskraft* im Fahrradladen?....


----------



## Fibmaster (4. Mai 2011)

Wollt mich nochmal zu Wort melden. Also alles was bei mir an mehr Stunden im Monat rauskommt,also wenn ich über die Anzahl der Stunden komme die ich für 400 Euro benötige, werden die Stunden auf ein Guthabenkonto geschrieben das ich ,wenn es im Winter weniger wird oder im Sommer mal biken gehen will einfach zuhause bleibe aber trotzdem das Geld erhalte.


----------



## Black Evil (5. Mai 2011)

Das Ding hat sich eigendlich auch schon erledigt. Mein Bruder geht jetzt lieber fÃ¼r 12 â¬ auf den Bau. Ist zwar schwerere Arbeit, aber dafÃ¼r das doppelte Geld. Er will innerhalb zwei Monaten auf eine gewisse Summe kommen und das hÃ¤tte er im Fahrradladen nie geschafft.


----------



## Kaliauer (6. Mai 2011)

Back to topic: also ich hab vor 12 jahren 10 DM als ungelernte Hilfskraft im Fahrradladen bekommen - also ich denke 8-10 sollten schon drin sein... Wenn man ahnung vom Fach hat. Allerdings: Solange es ein anderer für weniger tut hast du pech gehabt


----------



## mossoma (6. Mai 2011)

Tom


----------



## evil_rider (9. Mai 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Arme Sau



eher nicht... 



saturno schrieb:


> dafür sind die lebenshaltungskosten bei euch wesentlich höher als bei uns



bezweifel ich mal stark... wenn man auswärts essen weglässt, ist eigentlich alles für das tägliche leben gleichteuer bzw. sogar günstiger(benzin, gas, heizöl)... ok, die miete mitten in zürich ist schon derbe, aber ist ja eh geteilt durch 2...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (9. Mai 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> 50.000 â¬ ? Meinst du das ernst ? Das Einstiegsgehalt eines Ingenieurs ist wenn er GlÃ¼ck hat 36.000 â¬. Und das auch nur, wenn es sich um einen grÃ¶Ãeren Betrieb handelt. Ab 45.000 muÃt du schon eine FÃ¼hrungsposition bekleiden.



Meinst du das eigentlich ernst?

Wer als studierter Ingenieur fÃ¼r 36kâ¬ ("mit GlÃ¼ck") dauerhaft arbeitet, der macht nicht nur etwas falsch, sondern zerstÃ¶rt auch noch die Preise fÃ¼r andere.
Und vonwegen ab 45k FÃ¼hrungsposition.. was ich bisher von Firmen gehÃ¶rt habe ist das man als Einsteiger mit guten Noten schon fast die 50k bekommt, Tarif eben. Nach oben offen, wenn man gut ist - versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## Black Evil (9. Mai 2011)

36.000 haben sie uns an der FH erzählt, sollten wir als Mindestgehalt fordern bzw. es sei so der Einstiegskurs.

Ich kenne wie gesagt Leute, die mit Studium auch für 25.000 arbeiten. In miesen Firmen mit miesen Arbeitszeiten, nur weil es dicht bei zu Hause liegt. Verstehe ich auch nicht so wirklich. Wenn ich ein Studium einschlage, muß ich mich schon darauf einstellen, zumindest eine zeitlang auch mal weiter weg zu arbeiten.

Ein ex-Kommilitone verdient jetzt als Ing weniger als früher als Facharbeiter. Einziger Vorteil : Keine Schichtarbeit mehr.


----------



## stephan- (9. Mai 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Ich kenne wie gesagt Leute, die mit Studium auch für 25.000 arbeiten.



Das sind lächerliche 2083 pro Monat 

Wer dafür - als studierter Inschenöör - überhaupt aufsteht morgens ist selbst schuld, würd ich sagen.
Zu solcher Ausbeutung gehören immer zwei - der eine, der so wenig bezahlen will und der andere, der das mit sich machen lässt.


----------



## dubbel (9. Mai 2011)

ich hab gehört, die erste million ist immer die schwerste.


----------



## Black Evil (9. Mai 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Das sind lÃ¤cherliche 2083â¬ pro Monat
> 
> Wer dafÃ¼r - als studierter InschenÃ¶Ã¶r - Ã¼berhaupt aufsteht morgens ist selbst schuld, wÃ¼rd ich sagen.
> Zu solcher Ausbeutung gehÃ¶ren immer zwei - der eine, der so wenig bezahlen will und der andere, der das mit sich machen lÃ¤sst.



Und was willst du machen, wenn dich sonst kaum eine Firma einstellen wÃ¼rde, weil du meintwegen zu lange studiert hast, Ã¤lter bist als andere Bewerber, oder eben einfach nicht gut bestanden hast ?

Sowas benutzen Firmen gern als Argumente fÃ¼r schlechte Bezahlung und nutzen die Not des Bewerbers auch richtig aus.

Ich muÃ zugeben, dass ich das GlÃ¼ck hatte einen Bekannten zu haben, der ein mittelstÃ¤ndisches Maschinenbauunternehmen hat und mich gern eingestellt hat. Sonst hÃ¤tte ich Ã¤hnlich blÃ¶d da gestanden.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Mai 2011)

> Wer als studierter Ingenieur fÃ¼r 36kâ¬ ("mit GlÃ¼ck") dauerhaft arbeitet,  der macht nicht nur etwas falsch, sondern zerstÃ¶rt auch noch die Preise  fÃ¼r andere.


36k sind Ã¼blich fÃ¼r Berufsakademiker in den ersten Berufsjahren in kleinen bis mittelstÃ¤ndischen Firmen.

Das durchschnittliche Einstiegsgehalt eines Ingenieurs (Uni) liegt bei ca 40000â¬. Das ist wie gesagt das Einstiegsgehalt, nach einem Jahr ist man locker bei 5xxxxâ¬. Maximum an Einstiegsgehalt ist etwa 70kâ¬. Da muss man aber den <1,3er Schnitt haben und auch sonst ein richtiges Highbrain sein 

.. und zum topic:
FÃ¼r 6â¬ die Stunde wÃ¼rde ich nicht arbeiten, 8â¬ sollten drin sein. Man kann darÃ¼ber reden die ersten zwei Monate fÃ¼r 6â¬ zu arbeiten und wenn der Arbeitgeber zufrieden ist, steigert man den Lohn auf 8â¬ oder geht. Damit das klappt, muss man sich in den ersten 2 Monaten aber sehr positiv zeigen.


----------



## bobyrich (10. Mai 2011)

Servus Sportsfreunde,
ich bin auch der Meinung: 6,- sind exrem wenig, man sollte bedenken, dass dies ein Saisongeschäft ist.
Ich gehe auch einem Nebenjob nach, werde jedoch ganjährig mit 10,-/h entlohnt und das in Sachsen(echt super!)
Deshalb darf man die geografische und volkswirtschaftliche Lage  nicht [FONT="]Außeracht[/FONT] lassen (Ballungsgebiet im W o. Landg. im O)
In der Bikebrange speziäl hab ich auch 8-10 verdient.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (12. Mai 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> 36k sind Ã¼blich fÃ¼r Berufsakademiker in den ersten Berufsjahren in kleinen bis mittelstÃ¤ndischen Firmen.
> 
> "Das durchschnittliche Einstiegsgehalt eines Ingenieurs (Uni) liegt bei ca 40000â¬. Das ist wie gesagt das Einstiegsgehalt, nach einem Jahr ist man locker bei 5xxxxâ¬. Maximum an Einstiegsgehalt ist etwa 70kâ¬. Da muss man aber den <1,3er Schnitt haben und auch sonst ein richtiges Highbrain sein "
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Evil (12. Mai 2011)

Naja, das ganze hängt aber auch von der Unternehmensgröße und Struktur zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BraveFRX (23. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe als Aushilfskraft im Fahrradladen so 7 verdient.


----------



## hanx (25. Mai 2011)

ich glaube durschnitliches Lohn in Fahradladen mit Fahradbekleidung ist ca. 8 Euro / std.


----------



## Patrice84 (25. Mai 2011)

evil-rider:
bezweifel ich mal stark... wenn man auswÃ¤rts essen weglÃ¤sst, ist eigentlich alles fÃ¼r das tÃ¤gliche leben gleichteuer bzw. sogar gÃ¼nstiger(benzin, gas, heizÃ¶l)... ok, die miete mitten in zÃ¼rich ist schon derbe, aber ist ja eh geteilt durch 2... [/quote]



da isser wieder, mister schweiz ganz him self! 

was ist dein problem dich in einem deutschen forum so selbst dazustellen? 

ich finde es nicht gut das du mit solchen arroganten aussagen den sonst sehr guten und unaufdringlichen ruf der schweizer so nieder machst.

fÃ¼r 2000â¬ kannst du sehr gut in D leben, da kann man sich auch mal den wecker stellen...

ich bezahle in der schweiz fast so viel miete wie ich frÃ¼her in d verdient habe, muss aber generell sagen das die lebenskosten deutlich nach oben abweichen, und das nicht nur beim essen gehen.

falls du mehr bekommst (verdienen sei mal dahingestellt) als ca. 70000 Franken sind das im verhÃ¤ltniss mehr als die nicht weckerstellend wÃ¼rdigen 2000â¬.


----------



## bike-runner (26. Mai 2011)

hanx schrieb:


> ich glaube durschnitliches Lohn in Fahradladen mit Fahradbekleidung ist ca. 8 Euro / std.



was hat Bekleidung mit dem Std Lohn zu tun?????? und vor allem was soll Dein Link auf (D)einen Onlineshop?????


----------



## Stefan4444 (26. Mai 2011)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Das Ding hat sich eigendlich auch schon erledigt. Mein Bruder geht jetzt lieber fÃ¼r 12 â¬ auf den Bau. Ist zwar schwerere Arbeit, aber dafÃ¼r das doppelte Geld. Er will innerhalb zwei Monaten auf eine gewisse Summe kommen und das hÃ¤tte er im Fahrradladen nie geschafft.




 als Hilfskraft bekommt der 12 â¬?

Als ausgebildeter Elektroinstallateur mit Berufserfahrung habe ich keinen Job mit Ã¼ber 8 â¬/h gefunden. Ein Angebot war 8,50 und ich hatte eine Anfahrt von 50 km zur Firma und von da dann weiter zur Baustelle, wo dann meine Arbeitszeit anfing, die Baustellen waren teilweise auch nochmal 50-100km entfernt, sprich maximal 5 Stunden Arbeitszeit am Tag.

Jetzt bin ich in einem anderen Bereich unterwgegs (Montage) und mein Stundenlohn als Ungelernter mit noch recht wenig Berufserfahrung ist deutlich hÃ¶her.

Aber als Hilfskraft 12 â¬ am Bau zu verdienen, da muÃ der AG schon sehr sozial eingestellt sein. Naja GlÃ¼ckwunsch


----------



## Black Evil (26. Mai 2011)

Also das mit den 12 â¬ stimmt wirklich. Allerdings hat er da schonmal gearbeitet und kennt die Leute auch gut. Die Arbeit ist aber trotzdem hart. Der geht am Wochenende garnicht mehr auf Tour. Und saufen schon garnicht.

Ein Handlanger dort verdient sogar 13 â¬ und die Maurer kriegen 14.

Warum verdient man denn in einigen Berufen wie Elektroinst. so wenig ? Da muÃ doch echt politischerseits mal eingegriffen werden. Wie hoch die Bezahlung ist, ist ja ein Thema, aber zumindest muÃ es doch in etwa gleich sein oder eine gewisse Grenze nicht unterschreiten. 8 â¬ als Elektriker finde ich viel zu wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan4444 (26. Mai 2011)

Ein Bekannter hat seinen Maurerjob hingeschmissen, seine alte Firma mußte zu machen und danach gab es dann auch nur noch Jobs mit unter 8  die Stunde. Jetzt will er sich in einer anderen Branche selbstständig machen, mal schauen was daraus wird. 

Eine sinnvolle Änderung wäre mal, wenn Zeitarbeitslöhne an den normalen Tarifen gebunden sein müssten und die Arbeitskräfte im Endeffekt sogar teurer wären als Festangestellte Facharbeiter. Welche volkswirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen das hätte, kann und möchte ich allerdings nicht evaluieren, da fehlt mir dann doch das nötige Interesse an der Thematik und so eine Studie ist ja alles andere als einfach in 5 Minuten fertig analysiert. Auf jedenfall würden die Stundenlöhne steigen, Kosten durch ALG-Aufstockungen würden teilweise wegfallen, es würden mehr Sozialabgaben gezahlt...


----------



## Black Evil (26. Mai 2011)

Das einzige das man heutzutage tun kann, um den größten Gemeinheiten der Arbeitswelt aus dem Weg zu gehen ist : keine Kinder,nicht heiraten,Lebensstandard anpassen und auf unnötigen Luxus verzichten....
Denn sind wir mal ehrlich : Was beim arbeitslos werden weh tut, ist ja nicht der Verlust der Arbeit, sondern die Furcht davor, seinen Lebensstandard aufgeben zu müssen.


----------



## madmaxmatt (14. Juli 2011)

ich habe selbst ein jahr in einem radladen verkauft. anfangs 7,50 EUR, ich dachte mir, ok, dafür dass ich in einer branche arbeite, die mir spass macht, ganz ok. dann konnte ich das ganze aber nicht mehr mit meinem studium vereinbaren und wollte auf 8 eur hoch, damit ich weniger wochenarbeitszeit habe. wurde genehmigt. habe aber aber extrem viele räder verkauft (z. T. 10 Stück pro Tag, sehr großer Laden, und im Frühjahr boomts). nach einem jahr bin ich dann aber gegangen, weil ich abgespeist wurde. keine prämien, kaum vergünstigungen. ich arbeite nicht mehr für unter 12 EUR die Stunde.


----------

